# Biologic/Food Plots



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

We have 50 acres in Maple Lake, MN, with a mixture of swamp/cattails/canary grass, woods, and field. I have got pictures of the deer moving on my motion camera, but I don't see them very often. I have gone out there bowhunting 8 times, and only saw one deer, a half rack. I know there are deer there, and see many tracks in the fresh snow. But it seems we need a way to get them to hang around there. We were thinking of planting Biologic Clover Plus. I was wondering if anyone else has tried to improve their land and their deer herd using this technigue. Is there anything better to use? My thinking is if we get the deer to hang around there to eat the clover, they will bed down in the cattails and there will be more to see. However, I'm not sure I am a fan of hunting over the field, as I see it as not ethical. Any thoughts?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

I just got back from a trip to the family farm in Ohio. A neighbor has a couple of Biologic plots and I was impressed. There is alfalfa and clover fields nearby. Those fields were getting used but the biologic was really pulling in deer. I think a big key to success is proper soil PH so that the deer will eat more. The food plots are hard to hunt close too but if you can position them so that there are obvious travel routes to and from bedding the travel routes are a great place to setup.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have read Biologic works well in Texas, but due to out extreme Latitude, its hard to get it to work up here. You want deer in your area, give them food. 50 acres is plenty to put a corn pile down and still be legal by hunting away from it. If you feed them, they will come, especially with snow.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't want to do it just for the hunting though. I will only be bowhunting there if I don't fill my buck tag in southern MN. I want to do something that will benefit the wildlife in the area, and perhaps provide some hunting opportunities. Any suggestions?


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

maple lake ...,

I'm interested in talking with you further as I could provide you with some good information on increasing the whitetail habitat and income on your property. Give me a call or shoot me an email when you get a chance.

[email protected]
1-866-770-0877


----------

